# What We Look Like



## kickassbbq (Apr 7, 2006)

Saw another forum where they wanted to know what we all looked like.  Might be fun here, also.  As you can see, I may have gotten too close to that smoke over a long period of time.
http://usera.imagecave.com/kickassbbq/b/
Smoke On!!!!
ed


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 7, 2006)

This has been done a few time here...do a search!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 7, 2006)

Some people are better off not showing their faces!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 7, 2006)

How's that Cappy!


----------



## kickassbbq (Apr 7, 2006)

*Old?*

Sorry, I just thought there may have been a FEW new members since last done.  Like me.
PARTY!!!!!!
ed


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> How's that Cappy!




ROFL!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Man I just did a search like Greg suggested, alot of you guys are really old and really ugly


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2006)

Not me.  I'm young and ugly.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 7, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Not me.  I'm young and ugly.




Yeah right! [-X


----------



## allie (Apr 7, 2006)

I'll share a pic.  This one is a couple of years old and not very good.  Since my digital camera is broken and all my pics are on a different harddrive on another computer, I can't access any of the newer ones.  I haven't changed too much at all since this one.  

Ok for some reason, it wouldn't let me upload it to that ephoto thing at the bottom.  I dont' have a hosting account and to be frightfully honest, don't have the patience nor want all the junk email to sign up for those freebie deals. LOL Here is a link to my yahoo profile with a pic.

http://profiles.yahoo.com/alliedawn_98


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2006)

aren't you a little old for that slide?


----------



## allie (Apr 7, 2006)

LMAO!  Hey, I feel young at heart and why take the kids to the park if I can't play too?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 7, 2006)

Most people here already know what "Aqua Noggin" looks like, but I'll post this pick of me anyways.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2006)

That's a bad picture.  In person, he's much uglier.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 7, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> That's a bad picture.  In person, he's much uglier.



Thats impossible!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2006)

well, I don't take pictures of myself, but if you go to www.wezv.com ,
you can see why I'm on the radio instead of tv.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 7, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well, I don't take pictures of myself, but if you go to www.wezv.com ,
> you can see why I'm on the radio instead of tv.



Jim that's not true, you're quite the handsome man standing between "the late" Don Knotts and Tim Conway!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2006)

Handsome is as handsome does.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 7, 2006)

You guys are making me sick!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 7, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> You guys are making me sick!



No THIS makes me sick...






Jim, I have no freaking clue how you got yourself into that uniform.  #-o


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

ROFLMFAO!!  THAT is funny!! I don't care who you are !!! 
 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 7, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao: :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Finney (Apr 7, 2006)

That was funny as hell, Scotty. =D>


----------



## kickassbbq (Apr 7, 2006)

*Funny!!!!*

Ain't you guys glad I started this thread?  Now that was funny.  You sick Sons---------es.  I love it.
I think MANY of us have a little too much time on our hands.
Glad you are all here.
PARTY!!!!!
Smoke On!!!
ed


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Here I am   






Scotty don't even think about it :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 7, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, that was too good! Great Job Scotty!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Apr 7, 2006)

I am still laughing... good one Scotty!


----------



## Finney (Apr 7, 2006)

How much did you have to re-size that hat to get it on that big head?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> How much did you have to re-size that hat to get it on that big head?


LMFAO again!!  Where's my depends?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 8, 2006)

I think Cappy just needs to add some more upper body to his work out routine.... oh wait...nevermind.   8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Here I am
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coming soon to a Blue Room near you. :razz:


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2006)

Puff, don't look now but there's a dead steer (with a flag coming out of it's head) looking over your shoulder.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 8, 2006)

That's not a steer, that ladies and gentlemen is the famous south Warren Longhorn Alley Rat, plentiful in them neck of the woods but awfully tough to get your sites on. Good shootin' Puff!!!!


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> That's not a steer, that ladies and gentlemen is the famous *south Warren Longhorn Alley Rat*, plentiful in them neck of the woods but awfully tough to get your sites on. Good shootin' Puff!!!!



That's a big rat!?!?!?!?!?  :faint: 



 :lmao:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 8, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> That's not a steer, that ladies and gentlemen is the famous south Warren Longhorn Alley Rat, plentiful in them neck of the woods but awfully tough to get your sites on. Good shootin' Puff!!!!



 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sucker put up a hell of a fight  
We don't waste the bullets on the rats, a bunch of the neighborhood hillbilly children run them down and then club 'em to death :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 8, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Baaastad :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 8, 2006)

Scotty, that pic of me is hilarious...I'm gonna print it out at work.

I did the same thing a while back with a picture one of my listeners took
of Jim Nabors walking on stage for a show.  He was wearing this Las
Vegas style glittery jacket, and holding his hand up waving to the crowd.
I took a picture of me, cut the head out and taped it over Nabors, head,
and like yours, the head was too big, but it looked sooo funny.  If we've got a scanner at work, I'll post it.  I don't think we do.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 8, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Scotty, that pic of me is hilarious...I'm gonna print it out at work.
> 
> I did the same thing a while back with a picture one of my listeners took
> of Jim Nabors walking on stage for a show.  He was wearing this Las
> ...



Hey, I met you! What are you talking about the heads too big!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 8, 2006)

Shut up Romano!  Everybody doesn't love Ray!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 8, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Shut up Romano!  Everybody doesn't love Ray!



 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:


----------



## zilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Here's one at Blacks BBQ in Lockhart Texas afew months back. Even got a fresh buzz for the occasion.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 8, 2006)

well you're aptly named.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well you're aptly named.


 :lmao:


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 8, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> Here's one at Blacks BBQ in Lockhart Texas afew months back. Even got a fresh buzz for the occasion.



Careful, I hear they are cracking down on that in Texas! :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puff, what are you laughing at....you are too!  :lmao:


----------



## zilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> /zillaportrait0kf.jpg[/img][/URL]



Careful, I hear they are cracking down on that in Texas! :!:[/quote]


Hey I never said what kind of buzz, I actually had several types that day.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puff, what are you laughing at....you are too!  :lmao:[/quote:31kjihd3]

 :taunt: Hush Raymond :grin:


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 12, 2006)

I will play along. After all there is only room for one deputy round here!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 12, 2006)

Do you have a bullet in your front pocket?


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 12, 2006)

I was given a 357 mag bullet from a bud I graduated from in the Police Acadamy in Portland Oregon, He said I reminded him of Barney. I carried a lot of years to remind me of that. I still have it! A lot of the newer guys laugh at me because I still carry my revolver in the world of semi-autos. I just tell em that I never insult 7 men! I then say I have only one bullet, and I am saving for myself!


----------

